# ehci handoff for usb,  what is this?



## johnspack (Oct 2, 2012)

I accidentally enabled this I guess,  and I've had weird bsods on and off.  I disabled it again,  and seems to have stopped.  I know it shouldn't be used for newer oses like vista and newer,  but what is it doing that I'd get weird bluescreens that I can't trace.  Mostly points to driver error or app error.  Weird.  Completely messed up an ocing session.  Make sure this is set to Disabled in your bios!


----------



## Steevo (Oct 2, 2012)

Enhanced Host Controller Interface


You just need to install the drivers so windows will control the USB hubs/devices and their power levels. 

Otherwise it uses OHCI, or controller level interfaces that may be slower and or hardware control limited.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 2, 2012)

Well,  my x58 bios has a setting to override or what ever ehci handoff for older oses,  some kind of replacement.  I think since it got enabled,  I had at least a dozen bluescreens over the last 2-3 months since for things it shouldn't be.  Since I set it back to disabled,  I've had stable bliss!  I ran the whole gamut of crash dump diags,  including the ms debug tools and full symbol support.  It kept pointing towards a driver.  I'm still waiting to see if it bluescreens again,  but so far all is good.  I did get a lot of odd pointers toward my symantec endpoint protection however,  so I might just get rid of it.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay,  now I have to really watch this..  stepped it up to 4.15ghz and ran multiple benchies,  and stable.  If this is the reason I couldn't oc this thing,  I'm going to be really pissed!


----------

